# Help? what breed?



## Ziggysmomma (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi there! I'm Melanie. And I just recently got a 5 week old kitten and I am dying to know what he is. I have been told he may be mixed with a lynx or Maine ****. If you can help that would be great!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Judging from the rainbow on his head, he's at least part Skittles.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Marie, that cracked me up!

Unfortunately unlike dogs it doesn't really work that way with cats. You can't look at a cat and say what breed it is. There are very few breeds where the markings/personality characteristics are unique.

For example you can't look at a color pointe and say "SIAMESE" because there are LOTS of breeds that have color pointes. You can't look at an apple style head and say "SIAMESE" because MANY breeds have apple type heads. You can't look at tufted ears and a big size and say "Maine ****!" because there are LOTS of breeds that have tufted ears and are big. 

Many people try and decipher breed by personality as the kitten grows and that doesn't really work either. Cats are so diverse than any mix can have any number of characteristics that may or may not have anything to do with their heritage. Cats are much more diluted than dogs for the most part.

Unless you got your kitten from a breeder and have papers it's considered a beautiful and lovebale little *domestic shorthair*.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*Too funny*



marie73 said:


> judging from the rainbow on his head, he's at least part skittles.


lol


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

MowMow said:


> You can't look at a cat and say what breed it is.


Yes I can


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Unless you got your kitten from a breeder and have papers it's considered a beautiful and lovebale little *domestic shorthair*.


Unless it is, of course a domestic longhair


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Unless it is, of course a domestic longhair


Agreed, but that didn't look to be the c ase in the photo. Of course, kitten is pretty tiny still.


----------

